# Scroll Backwards



## spoofer (Feb 4, 2010)

Why when reading forums on this site do I need to scroll backwards?  From the bottom up...


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2010)

Go to display modes in the upper right hand corner of your post.  Click on hybrid mode.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is what you want but it's different than Bassman's and it's what I use. Go into your *User CP* at the top of the page and select the* edit options* link, then *Thread Display Options* and then select *Linear- oldest first*..
If that's doesn't do it for ya, try one of the other options to you get what you like,


----------

